# Varias camaras de CCTV, interferencias



## Mannu (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola, necesitaria saber, por que con una fuente de alimentación si conectos 4 camaras cctv,  cada una su + con la de la otra y sus - juntos, me produce interferencias?
Encambio si las conecto con fuentes distintas, cada una la suya, se ve totalmente nitida la imagen?

He intentado poner diodos para evitar algun retorno de corriente, pero nada, ni en salida de video ni en la entrada de tensión.

Alguna idea?
Poner la masa a tierra? XD

Gracias!



Acabo de leer una info sobre BUCLE DE TIERRA, interferencias por el tipo de cable y demás,cada camara esta por un cable separado, el unico momento donde coinciden los cables es al entrar hacia la fuente de alimentacion, deberia probar separarlos en ese punto...

Tambien existe unos conectores BALUM para aislar ruidos, no se si esto me ayudará


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Para evitar bucles de tierra , desconectá las masas de los cables blindados en 3 de las cámaras (solo en un extremo) 

Y contanos que sucede . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Mannu (Ago 16, 2012)

Creo que el problema venia por hacer pruebas sin usar ningun tipo de elemento que sujetara los extremos de los cables, y hacia "tierra" con mi cuerpo, aparte he regulado la fuente y le he "metido" 12.5v y ahora no parpadea la imagen por la noche (usando los LED).

Lo curioso es que funcionan sin conectar la masa del cable de alimentacion, se alimentan con la masa del grabador de video :S solo me hacen falta 3 cables AV, masa, positivo alimentacion :S

Me parpadeaba igualmente si desconectaba una de las masas, si las ponia solas si se veia nitida la imagen .

En fin!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2012)

Al quitar los cables del negativo eliminaste los bucles , es mas o menos similar a lo que te había propuesto de desconectar una punta del blindaje , obvio dejando los negativos !


----------



## Mannu (Ago 27, 2012)

Ok, gracias 
pensaba que era culpa del DVR, en tal caso puedo dejar cables por conectar.

un saludo


----------



## metalgod (Nov 3, 2012)

disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y en esto del cctv, vi este tema y me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con un problema similar a este que me esta sucediendo en una instalacion, el detalle es este:

resulta que hice una instalacion de 4 camaras, todas las instale con utp y sus respectivos baluns y conectores de corriente siguiendo la regla de 3 pares para corriente y 1 para video para cada una, el problema fue que al probar una sola camara la imagen se ve mas que perfecta, pero al conectar una segunda camara se creo mucha interferencia en la imagen, probe de todo incluso desmantele la tuberia por donde pase los cables para checar, y nada, al mover ligeramente el balun que va conectado al dvr daba señal como si si quisiera estabilizar pero seguia igual, al cabo de un rato opte por cambiar los conectores de corriente y vuala, ya no me daba interferencia en una de las camaras, se veia perfecta y no tenia qque mover el balun para estabilizarla, pero el detalle es que en la otra no se captaban colores, al llegar la noche se activo el infrarojo y se veia muy distorsionado y lineas que aparecian y desaparecian, a que se puede deber esto si me pudieran ayudar?


----------



## Mannu (Nov 5, 2012)

Buenos días, lo de las interferencias cuando se hace de noche (se conectan los LED y consume más) también lo he notado.

Que par usas? trenzado o paralelo? tengo entendido que el trenzado produce más interferencias que el que tiene pares paralelos. 

Tambien he usado UTP, idem, FTP se ve que también produce más interferencias


----------



## lego707 (Nov 5, 2012)

lo mio es la RF pero colaboro en ocasiones con un cuñado que se dedica a instalación de cámaras CCTV y alarmas, cuando hemos tenido ese problema lo hemos resuelto utilizando una fuente de poder de calidad de 1A por 12v.


----------



## Mannu (Nov 6, 2012)

Yo uso una de 12v 10A, pero con cable de teléfono (  ) y a 40 metros se ven relativamente bien las cámaras (de día )


----------



## metalgod (Nov 11, 2012)

utilizo utp de par trenzado, disculpen la demora y gracias por sus respuestas, es que no habia tenido tiempo de checar por cuestiones laborales, bueno, ya descarte una de las camaras, resulta que tenia un defecto de fabrica que sobrecalentaba la placa, ya la cambie y se lograron ver las 4 camaras, pero ahora tengo otro problema, se entrecruzan levemente las imagenes de una camara a otra, como un espectro de reflejo, podrian darme algunda sugerencia? la fuente es de 2amps y cada camara usa maximo 0.5amps, en eso estoy bien, otra cosa? con masa a que se refieren? disculpen mi ignorancia pero soy de mexico y no entiendo ese lexico


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2012)

metalgod dijo:


> utilizo utp de par trenzado, disculpen la demora y gracias por sus respuestas, es que no habia tenido tiempo de checar por cuestiones laborales, bueno, ya descarte una de las camaras, resulta que tenia un defecto de fabrica que sobrecalentaba la placa, ya la cambie y se lograron ver las 4 camaras, pero ahora tengo otro problema, se entrecruzan levemente las imagenes de una camara a otra, como un espectro de reflejo, podrian darme algunda sugerencia? la fuente es de 2amps y cada camara usa maximo 0.5amps, en eso estoy bien, otra cosa? con masa a que se refieren? disculpen mi ignorancia pero soy de mexico y no entiendo ese lexico


Amigo, posiblemente el cable ha utilizar deberia ser STP en lugar de UTP.


----------



## metalgod (Nov 12, 2012)

problema resuelto, filtre la fuente y adios interferencia, muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Mannu (Nov 13, 2012)

Por curiosidad, que tipos de filtros usaste? un par de  Balum en el canal de Video?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Ene 9, 2013)

hola metalgold como filtraste la fuente por las interferencias?
yo tengo 5 camaras conectadas con sus respectivos balom,y transformador e inclusive se le agrego un regulador ya que esas camaras estan alimentadas con la misma corriente que alimenta las camaras de refrigeracion y cuando estas encienden es posible que tengan picos de tension. El tema es que cuando se conectan se ven bien nitidas y al pasar un par de horas se ven con rayas con mucha interferncia. Que sera? alguien podria indicarme por donde puede estar el porblema,gracias


----------



## jordijan (Ene 10, 2013)

un filtro que funciona muy bien para ruidos es el GL001, http://www.sct.com.tw/16-video_loop_isolator.html


----------



## jesust (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola, tu problema me suena a interferencias generadas por la propia camara cctv, seguro que genera frecuencias que salen por los hilos de alimentacion. Si quieres utilizar una sola fuente para alimentar las 4 camaras inserta un filtro eliminador de ruido electrico como el que llevan algunas fuentes conmutadas hechos con bobina/condensador.

 Suerte




Mannu dijo:


> Hola, necesitaria saber, por que con una fuente de alimentación si conectos 4 camaras cctv,  cada una su + con la de la otra y sus - juntos, me produce interferencias?
> Encambio si las conecto con fuentes distintas, cada una la suya, se ve totalmente nitida la imagen?
> 
> He intentado poner diodos para evitar algun retorno de corriente, pero nada, ni en salida de video ni en la entrada de tensión.
> ...


----------



## MC Soluciones ca (Jun 18, 2013)

Saludos, amigos del foro, les traigo esta pregunta a ver si me pueden ayudar

Instalé 32 cámaras con un solo DVR y 2 fuentes centralizadas de 18 salidas y 20 Amp C/U (16 cámaras en cada fuente), sucede lo siguiente, cuando se enciende una sola de las fuentes trabajan bien las cámaras y se ven nítidas, pero cuando se encienden las 2 fuentes comienza una interferencia en algunas cámaras, ya coloqué cable de tierra a las fuentes, estoy usando video balun activos con cable UTP Cat5, espero su pronta respuesta a ver que podría ser, las fuentes tienen suficiente potencia y el DVR trabaja perfecto ya sea con las cámaras de la (1-16) ó de la (17-32)


----------



## kyo2029 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola,

Soy nuevo en esto de instalación de CCTV, instale 5 cámaras hid infrarrojas, todo muy bien hasta el punto en que debía pasar dos cables utp por un ducto muy saturado por lo que decidí pasar solo un cable utp y conectar el vídeo de dos cámaras distintas empalmando el par azul, blanco azul y café, blanco café para positivo y negativo de una cámara. Verde, blanco verde y naranja, blanco naranja para positivo y negativo de la otra con cuidado realice un corte al recubrimiento del cable para sacar los pares de una de las cámaras revisando de no cortar o dañar los pares de la otra para no tener que empalmarla, ya que la otra cámara estaba unos 10 mts mas lejana. pues tenia la posibilidad de conectarle voltaje independiente ya que hay tomas eléctricas cercanas a las dos cámaras, cabe aclarar que los otros cables que pasan por el ducto son utp para datos y conexiones de computadores y ninguna de las cámaras están a mas de 20 mts del DVR.

el problema es que entre las dos cámaras se presento un pequeño espectro, como una interferencia que muestra sombras de la otra cámara, y aunque la interferencia es pequeña, me gustaría saber si hay forma de solucionarla sin tener que pasar otro cable por el ducto.



agradezco de antemano la ayuda recibida ...


----------

